# Best line ever from an ADA



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Virgin Islands Man Guilty in St. Martin Parish for Hauling Cocaine | KATC.com | Acadiana-Lafayette, Louisiana

A Trooper pal of mine from Louisianna State Police was involved with an 8 kilo seizure and this was the press release from the ADA after the trial:

Assistant District Attorney Stanton Hardee says _"When you get caught hauling close to a million dollars worth of cocaine in St. Martin Parish, come to court with your bags packed and your toothbrush because you are going to prison!"_

Who's ya daddy!!! Awesome!!!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Now THAT'S an ADA. Most of what I've encountered have been def. atty's in training... 
Must be nice to have a system that works.


----------



## Mad-Dog24 (May 31, 2008)

Opening statement to the jury from the ADA in a double MV Homicide while OUI, where a mother, never duly licensed and OUI, killed her daughter and niece: "If you can't trust your mother, who can you trust ?" I almost bit my tongue off to keep from laughing.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

In Eastern Hampshire and Northampton District Court the ADA's almost apologize to the defendants for dragging them into court so early in the morning.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

niteowl1970 said:


> In Eastern Hampshire and Northampton District Court the ADA's almost apologize to the defendants for dragging them into court so early in the morning.


As they stroll in wearing their best sweats and t-shirts...


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

TRPDiesel said:


> As they stroll in wearing their best sweats and t-shirts...


MANY years ago, Judge Paul King (brother of former Governor Ed King) of Dorchester Court would have defendants taken into custody if they showed up for arraignment wearing inappropriate clothing.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I remeber a few years ago a guy came into court for a DUI trial wearing a Heineken T-shirt. Judge told him to go change, he told the judge he lived in Worcester. Judge told him he better hurry then. Unfortunately this judge is no longer at the court.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

LGriffin said:


> Now THAT'S an ADA. Most of what I've encountered have been def. atty's in training...
> Must be nice to have a system that works.


That's why the bigger district courts are great. Many of the small misdemeanors go to the new guys. The bigger the case, you'll get a more experienced ADA with some juice. I feel sorry for the munis that have only one court and get the same ADAs and judge each time. One false move and you're pretty much toast for the rest that particular judge's service.



TRPDiesel said:


> As they stroll in wearing their best sweats and t-shirts...


Don't you just love a guy arrested for trafficking who wears a Scarface shirt in court.


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

TRPDiesel said:


> As they stroll in wearing their best sweats and t-shirts...


HAHA!

I have heard a few good lines from ADA's but the best ones I've heard are from defense attorneys. I have had to walk out of the court room because I was laughing so hard. Usually when they are trying to "explain" their clients actions. Sometimes I'm not laughing though :banghead:


----------

